# Binding post band attachment



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I made this video to answer some questions I got about this attachment method.

Thanks for watching!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done !


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Good vid and attachment! Do you think this would work with tubes? Like maybe if you used a punch to go through both sides of a flattened tube.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I always knew those under the name of Chicago screws ... do not ask me why they are called that ... and apparently they are also called sex bolts, and a number of other names:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_bolt

Anyway ... nice video. With your permission, I will move this down to the Tutorials section ... won't get lost so quickly down there.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Kerry Cornelius (Nov 11, 2014)

BROOKS said:


> Good vid and attachment! Do you think this would work with tubes? Like maybe if you used a punch to go through both sides of a flattened tube.


I use the sex bolts to attach tube to my Rambone to shoot OTT. I use a piece of leather to wrap around the tubes and bolt it to the slingshot.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Charles said:


> I always knew those under the name of Chicago screws ... do not ask me why they are called that ... and apparently they are also called sex bolts, and a number of other names:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_boltAnyway ... nice video. With your permission, I will move this down to the Tutorials section ... won't get lost so quickly down there.Cheers .... Charles


Of course you have my permission Charles. Also thanks for the info about the alternate names.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

BROOKS said:


> Good vid and attachment! Do you think this would work with tubes? Like maybe if you used a punch to go through both sides of a flattened tube.


I'm thinking about putting some quick change slots on this setup and seeing if that affects the band life.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I use these type of sex screws to make my own "flip clips" I had trouble finding stainless steel. I only found them in one Ace Haddware, but not three others I visited.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Great attachment


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Matt, that is cool and clean, simple and economical. The neoprene washer actually holds the band it appears rather than the hole and post itself meaning the hole has no stress to speak of on it and therefore won't tear out. I've seen binding posts all my life and never thought of using them as band attachments! Count on you the HDPE jeweler to invent that.

Hats off Matt!! Nice Vid by the way too...A Hollywood right in Charlotte NC.

Really cool looking SS you made also...sheesh, what comes next out of your shop? Quite a pocket sniper you made there.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice one. I've tried something similar, but wasn't too happy with it, but with that counter sunk hole!! Now that I like!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice clean attachment!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chicago screws are easily picked up through leather working circles, I've got a stash in various sizes. Places like Tandy Supplies will probably stock them.

Nice video and top notch idea


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I've seen these in office supply stores when I lived in the states, used for binding pages together, say, in a thick report, rather than staples that didn't cut it. Hardware stores also had them and Tandy. They are used in leather work, gun holsters and the like.

Chuck


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Very nice clean attachment...Would also be nice with LEATHER TABS...Phil


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

AZshooter said:


> Very nice clean attachment...Would also be nice with LEATHER TABS...Phil


That would be a cool set up for looped tubes! Guess I know what I'll be doing later today.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice attachement method! thanks for sharing!

I usually find this screws in a leather goods store, or in a office depot, but they are made of aluminum, but I think they will work as well.

Cheers!


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

Very informative..!


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Great post!


----------

